# Tango, you lose something??



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

https://www.foxnews.com/auto/cutting-it-close-car-impaled-by-flying-piece-of-plywood


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Don't look at me, point the finger at Logtech or canuck92... :wink:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Frogs.... I tell ya!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Frogs.... I tell ya!


Ahem ahem, clears throat, don't pass on the blame on the french when it's not even in my province or same language. Blame the squares(Pardon me if I'm not politically correct!:wink

You got to remember in all the people there are idiots all around, borders mean nothing. Just like this bozo who left a message at 9:10 last night saying gibberish. I'm so glad my phones turns off at 9 I get crazy yahoos after that time for some reason.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Ahem ahem, clears throat, don't pass on the blame on the french when it's not even in my province or same language. Blame the squares(Pardon me if I'm not politically correct!:wink
> 
> You got to remember in all the people there are idiots all around, borders mean nothing. Just like this bozo who left a message at 9:10 last night saying gibberish. I'm so glad my phones turns off at 9 I get crazy yahoos after that time for some reason.


when do the bars close in your area?:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------

